# Favorite collar



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Buckle for fancy collars and Martingale for ordinary days! I make Mollys martingales because I like to change them to match her nail polish Hahaha!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Martingale for ordinary days!


Every day is an ordinary day 'round here. The first time Tonka pulled out of his buckle collar we were off for a Martingale. He hasn't been out of it since.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Martingales for us.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mostly flat buckles for day to day, although they don't wear collars at home. I have other collars for training.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I like the martingale collars. Right now at classes we use the one that goes around the nose and neck. It doesn`t tighten when pulled. I kind of like it for training.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

The girls are usually in a regular collar, but when out and about it's a martingale or harness for safety reasons. Like Molly, I like to have lots of options for them, bright and cheery, classy, just for fun and daring, lol!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy said:


> The girls are usually in a regular collar, but when out and about it's a martingale or harness for safety reasons. Like Molly, I like to have lots of options for them, bright and cheery, classy, just for fun and daring, lol!


I think I remember that you make collars, right? Do you make them matching ones? That is my weakness, having matching collars and leashes for everybody.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

I love the collar that Lily is wearing in your signature photo! I just ordered a new martingale collar for Dipper with a quick release (from a seller on Etsy), because (even though it's never happened) I am ultra paranoid about him backing out of his flat collar, then also paranoid about his collar getting snagged on something and needing the quick release buckle--I am the ultimate neurotic dog mom :eyeroll: :tongue:
Anyway, I'll post a photo if it's cute!
Jen


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

seminolewind said:


> I like the martingale collars. Right now at classes we use the one that goes around the nose and neck. It doesn`t tighten when pulled. I kind of like it for training.


that purple martingale in the photo is so cute too! <3


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

JenO said:


> I love the collar that Lily is wearing in your signature photo! I just ordered a new martingale collar for Dipper with a quick release (from a seller on Etsy), because (even though it's never happened) I am ultra paranoid about him backing out of his flat collar, then also paranoid about his collar getting snagged on something and needing the quick release buckle--I am the ultimate neurotic dog mom :eyeroll: :tongue:
> Anyway, I'll post a photo if it's cute!
> 
> Jen


Here is a link to that collar's vendor (which Javvy also has BTW). Be careful it is dangerous to your wallet over there. The pattern on Lily in my siggy pic is called Book of Kells.

Mackenzie - dog collars, leashes and accessories - hand made in Massachusetts


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

The rat terriers wear martingales for safety reasons--they can slip a collar before you know they're thinking about it.

I like rolled leather buckle collars for Neely, since he still has a lot of coat and it's a bit easier on the hair. I started out with a big-box pet store collar but treated myself to a handmade English leather collar I found on Etsy. Amazing quality and price! Seller is Pear Tannery.

If you can't resist, take their advice and order it a little shorter than you think you need because it will stretch a bit with use.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

This is not the prettiest collar, I know, but I appreciate the utility of the Orvis collars, which you can personalize with your phone number or any other info, up to 24 characters. They offer martingale and buckle collars, and several times a year you can get 2-for-1.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

All my dogs have regular buckle collars. The Scotties are narrow and made of biothanne...each one has her own color so I can tell them apart in the dark!  When they go for a walk, I have martingale collar/leads all in one. I don't use their tag collars to walk them. They are only for ID purposes and to hold the tags.

Mackey the spoo has a nice soft purple nylon collar with a snap fastener. It's adjustable for while he's growing. He hasn't slipped it yet, so I attach the lead to his collar. But I have seen some fabulous collars on etsy for after he's grown! He will need something flashy. My previous spoo wore a collar made for a greyhound, it looked great on her long neck. Padded with fleece on the inside. Pretty and comfy. I'll be looking for something similar.


----------

